# Teich winterfest machen



## Wels (4. Nov. 2006)

hallo alle zusammen
jetzt ist es so weit mein teich erlebt seinen ersten winter 
nur wie mache ich ihn winterfest? angefangen von einem ballen stroh ins wasser stellen bis hin zu styroporteile mit loch ins wasser legen.
was ist die beste möglichkeit ein luftloch zubelassen?
wer kann mir einen rat geben?
viele grüße aus bayern
franz __ wels


----------



## Steffen (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teich winterfest machen*

Hallo..

mal was zum Lesen .. Der Winter steht vor der Tür 
oder Was mache ich mit meinen Koi im Winter ?
oder hier 
wann macht ihr euren Teich winterbereit?


----------



## joachim_fu (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teich winterfest machen*

Hallo Franz,
wir haben seit 16 Jahren einen Teich. Im Winter haben wir immer die __ Rohrkolben stehen lassen. Wenn die Oberfläche zufriert, bleibt um die Stängel immer ein freier Rand.
Gruß aus Überlingen
Joachim_Fu


----------



## Silke (6. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teich winterfest machen*

Hallo,
du hast doch keine Fische, oder?
Wenn dein Teich tief genug ist, brauchst du eigentlich keine Löcher zu lassen.
Sollte für __ Frösche reichen.


----------



## Mühle (6. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teich winterfest machen*

Hallo Franz,

bloß keinen Strohballen, welch Schweinerei. Das Stroh ist im Frühjahr halb verfauelt und stinkt. Vor vielen Jahren habe ich diesen Vorschlag befolgt und war entsetzt.

Ich stelle im November Oxidatoren in den Teich, sie halten eine gewisse Zeit die darüberliegende Teichfläche eisfrei. Sollte es, wie letztes Jahr, über mehrere Monaten eine dicke Eisfläche auf dem Teich geben, sorgen die Oxidatoren für den nötigen Sauerstoff im Teich.

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit diesen Dingern gemacht. Fischverluste im Winter sind bei mir sehr selten, letztes Jahr gar nicht.

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Rambo (8. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teich winterfest machen*

Also das mit Strohballen hab ich noch nie gehört. Wer kam denn auf diese Idee
und warum? Meiner ist derzeit schon Winterfest da es durch mein Debakel
nicht anderes ging. __ Rohrkolben habe ich aber auch nicht abgschnitten und die
Gräser am Rande sind bis auf 15cm runter geschnitten. Oxydatur bleibt immer
drin und eine Pumpe bleibt an die aber an einer hohen Stelle steht.
Ob es alles dieses Jahr schaffen werden wir sehen.

Gruss Rambo


----------



## Steffen (8. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teich winterfest machen*

*Hallo liebe Forums Gemeinde !

Das mit dem Strohballen kenne ich auch aber gemacht habe ich es noch nicht ! (würde mich mal Interessieren wer sonst noch Erfahrungen mit dem Strohballen hat außer Mühle ??? )*


----------



## karsten. (8. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teich winterfest machen*



			
				Steffen schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo liebe Forums Gemeinde !
> 
> Das mit dem Strohballen kenne ich auch aber gemacht habe ich es noch nicht ! (würde mich mal Interessieren wer sonst noch Erfahrungen mit dem Strohballen hat außer Mühle ??? )*




Hallo 
Berndt aus der Steiermark 
(vom dem "altem" Forum)   
hatte so ein "schönes"   Foto 

ist aber leider verschwunden .
Vielleicht liest er mit .

mfG


----------



## Wels (8. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teich winterfest machen*

vielen dank für die antworten. mein teich ist erst diesen sommer gebaut worden leider sind noch nicht so viel __ rohrkolben gewachsen. fische hab ich auch drin! teichtiefe 40 -150 cm ich denk ich probiers mal mit styropor.
vielen dank noch mal
franz


----------



## Sabine22076 (8. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teich winterfest machen*

Hallo zusammen,

erklärt mich jetzt bitte nicht für ganz blöd.
Aber nach den bitteren Erfahrungen im letzten Winter mit meinem
Styroporeisfreihalter versuche ich heuer auf Nummer Sicher
zu gehen.
 
Das sind 3 normale ich glaub bei euch heißen sie Styrodurplatten,
wovon die unteren zwei einen 10 cm breiten Rand ringsum haben,
der Rest ist ein großes Loch, die dritte Platte obenaufgeklebt und
ein Abwasserrohr mit Knie durchgebohrt und festgeklebt damit es nicht
hineinschneien kann.
Davor das kleine grüne Ding ist der Schwimmer vom Sprudelstein.
Noch, d.h. bei den heutigen -4° in der Früh funktioniert das tadellos.

Liebe Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Kevinacecombat (9. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teich winterfest machen*

Ich habe meinen Teich auch erst diesen Sommer gebaut und ich habe einen kleien Wintergarten drübergebaut !
Im Wasser sind 4 Heizstäbe die das wasser auf etwa 20Grad halten und mein freund hat mit diesem verfahren noch nie ein problem gehabt!Sie haben bei ihm sogar schon im Winter gelaicht!


----------



## Kevinacecombat (9. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teich winterfest machen*

Man kann auch Eine grosse dicke Platte Styropor mit einem Rohr auf dem Wasser platzieren sodass di Faulgase entweichen können ich würde zusätzlich ein paar OXIDATUREN im Wasser versenken um sicher zu gehen!!!

Und ich denke teiche die min eine tiefe von 1,50m haben brauchen sowas nicht ausser die Oxidaturen!

Naja ich hoffe ich habe euch geholfen!!!!??????


----------



## Michael K (9. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teich winterfest machen*

Hallo Kevinacecombat ,
mich würde interessieren welche Heizstäbe Du einsetzt.
Danke Michael


----------



## Berndt (9. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teich winterfest machen*

Hallo, Karsten!

Ja, sicher liest der Strohexperte mit. Hier das passende Foto, den entsprechenden Link hast du oben eingefügt.......

 

WICHTIG: das Stroh gaaanz langsam (wie auf dem Bild) ins Wasser geben. Nicht hineinwerfen!

Liebe Grüße!

Berndt


----------



## Annett (10. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teich winterfest machen*

Hallo Berndt.

Irgendwie hab ich das Bild doch auch schon mal gesehen. 
Sieht sehr nach Heutee aus! 
Aber gleich so eine Menge? Damit kannst Du ja ganze Völkerstämme versorgen. 


Ich würde ebenfalls weder Stroh noch Heu in den Teich stecken/hängen. Bei beidem handelt es sich im Grunde genommen um nichts anderes, als das Zeugs, was man an seinen braun werdenden Pflanzen abschnippelt, damit es die Wasserqualität nicht beeinträchtigt!
Wenn eine Stelle zum Ausgasen offen gehalten werden soll, dann versucht es mit einem Eisfreihalter (evtl. in Kombination mit einen Frostwächter und Heizstab). 
Damit sollte man auf der sicheren Seiten sein.


----------

